# Something I Really Don't Understand



## lspelle (Oct 28, 2004)

Okay so I know they generally don't try to figure out what is causing miscarriages until the third one. But why the heck is that??? I've only had one and I am praying I don't have anymore. I just don't understand why that if there are things that can cause miscarriages that they can detect and fix then why don't they try to detect and fix them before your baby dies?

Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe they can't tell until you actually miscarry and they just don't do it the first time because it could just be a fluke. But it is my understanding that they can test things like progesterone level and if there is something wrong with that then they can suplement your progesterone and the baby will be fine.

Is it just a matter of money? They don't test because it is really expensive and they think you don't wanna pay the bills if there is nothing really wrong?

So I guess what I really want to know is if I am wrong about there being things they can detect and fix during your actual pregnancy that can cause miscarriage. If I am right then do you think that if I whine and complain enough they will test me when I get pregnant again so that I don't have to go through this again if there is any way to avoid it?

Thanks for anyone who has input.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Lesley, I'd like to warmly and gently welcome you to Mothering.

You're feeling very frustrated and lost right now. I think it's a very normal response to your greif. You lost your baby and you want to know why







I wish there were an answer right now to sooth you.

It's alarming when we learn that 1 in 4 pregnancies ends in a loss. I know that number bafled me. Miscarriage can happen for so many reasons and in most cases there's no reason that can be found. Also, testing is not a perfect science as hormone levels change constantly in a woman. In most cases the tests come back normal on a woman. I think that's why doctors are cautious to wait.

I do wish you some peace as you search and move through your grief. Please remember to take care of yourself. Drink pleanty of water, eat healthy meals rich in veggies and try to get as much rest as possible.


----------



## stayathomecristi (Jul 7, 2004)

I agree with Ms. Mom that there are many reasons for miscarriage and that testing is not perfect. I agree with you that it seems that waiting till the third loss is not acceptable.

Most likely you will have to push to even get a progesterone test, BUT it can be done. You may get some line about the insurance not covering it, but if you want that test you should have it. I was told that the protocol was 3 losses (I believe that it's been revised down to 2 now where I live), but I didn't take "no" for an answer. I just kept calling and telling them that I wanted the test. Squeaky wheel gets the grease, I guess. They actually apologized when the level came back low.

One of the most frustrating things about miscarriage is that we often don't know why it happens. It's the not knowing that can wreak havoc in our minds. In your case it may not be something that can be tested or maybe there's a genetic defect that has not been detected. Perhaps there is a physiological reason. You never know unless you have some testing done (you may not find out even then). Eventually, people can come to an acceptance of not knowing, but that doesn't mean that we shouldn't attempt to find a reason.

Where your loss was "early" (at least according to the books), a progesterone test is not out of order. Many (not all) miscarriages are caused by low progesterone and it can be supplemented easily. Three of my kids were progesterone babies. They would not be here if it wasn't for those suppositories and the fact that their mom nagged the doctor to do the test.

I wish you gentle healing and hope for the future.


----------



## RachelW (Sep 30, 2004)

I agree with Ms. Mom as well. I miscarried at the end of September and, based on my constant nagging, I got my doctor to commit to doing a progesterone test when I became pregnant again. Fortunately, I was pregnant by the end of October, demanded the test, and found that my progesterone level was really low. The doc prescribed suppositories and now my levels are normal, I'm just shy of 9 weeks along, and *feel* pregnant in a way I did not last time.

It is extremely frustrating to know that perhaps m/c #1 could have been prevented had progesterone screening been mandatory. But, I suppose I'll never know if that was the cause.

The protocol from my dr. was to get an appointment as soon as you get a positive home test. They'll test your hcg and progesterone right away and then wait a couple of days and repeat the test. It did take two weeks for the insurance company to approve the progesterone suppositories, though, and so I had to pay out of pocket at the beginning. But they're not very expensive.

Hope this helps.

Rachel


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Lesley, I know how frustrating it all is.








As Mrs. Mom said, one in 4 pregnancies ends in loss. The really good news is that most of those losses do not repeat themselves to the same mom.
I have to tell you, having gone through all the testing for recurrent miscarriage, it's difficult, physically adn emotionally. I think this is where some of the hesitation comes in. Also, for all the women who do suffer recurrent miscarriage and go through with testing, only 20% will actually find something wrong to explain their miscarriages. There is simply so much we dont' know yet.
Even testing for progesterone, supplementation needs to start early--ideally right after ovulation, that said, you may test low progesterone this cycle and normal the next. You may have symptoms of low progesterone but your number may be normal or you may have no symptoms what so ever but have low numbers. You may also have more than one issue (this was my situation) My progesterone was low, without ever having had symptoms of low prog. That said I also have a clotting disorder that requires heparin injections twice a day and baby aspirin, I also took steroids until 25 weeks.
I feel for you, but know that the odds are completely in your favor that your next pregnancy will be completely normal and very healing for you.


----------



## lspelle (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate it.

I think I am going to press my doctor about it. Its just that the first time I really didn't feel pregnant. I didn't have morning sickness or sore breasts or anything. I mean I realize it was probably pretty early for that, but it still seemed pretty strange. I also realize everyone is different but my best friend got pregnant just a week before me and she had all the symptoms practically as soon as she found out she was pregnant.

I would just feel better if I knew that it wasn't progesterone and going to happen again and again.

HUGS Thank you all!


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Leslie. My midwife actually tested my progesterone, thyroid and a bunch of other stuff after one m/c. Iw ould just call the doctor and ask for the basic tests. If your progesterone is low, its a pretty easy fix. I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

I wonder that,too. Maybe I'd like to know if I'm cervically challenged now so I could take the necessary precautions in the next pregnancy instead of letting baby after baby die.


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I distinctly remember my doctor saying these words: "We're going to wait until you have the third miscarriage before do any more tests."

I just stared at her in disbelief. I understand the premise but I thought she could have framed it differently. This was five years and two healthy babies ago and it still hurts to think of it.


----------



## starkyld (Aug 31, 2007)

I worried about being summarily dismissed because I had "only" had 1 miscarriage, but I made an appointment with a Reproductive Endocrinologist and came in with concrete, documented concerns. She assessed that my appearance and history suggest PCOS. We'll get cd3 & 7dpo labs next cycle and plan a further course of action based upon the results. I'm trying to navigate a less-interventionist path with this and she seems willing to work with me on that.

I had heard the adage of waiting until 3 miscarriages before making my appointment and was really uncomfortable with the ideological "doctor knows best" trappings wrapped up in it. At the same time, I do understand that many miscarriages are unexplainable and aren't necessarily an indication that a woman will have trouble carrying a future pregnancy to term.

I'm not desperately searching for a solution, at least not right now, but I do want to better understand what's happening with my body and to make sure that I'm putting myself in the best physical shape for carrying the next baby healthily. Here's to hoping.


----------

